# Dog question. At first i thought he was crazy



## kchill101 (Oct 9, 2009)

First off thinks Shawn for answering all my questions.
I have been looking into **** hunting,so Ive been doing a lot off dog research. So when my son and i were hunting squirrel today on state land in Chelsea (washtnaw county) and we heard beagles going nuts in the distance it drew my attention so we sat on a down tree it sounded like they were coming our way. 3-4 min later we seen 3 beagles and a pit bull hauling ass about 20 yards in front of us. yes a pit bull and he was in front. I own 2 pit bulls so yes i was sure it was a pit. At this time we seen no people but 50 min. later we was at the car and we seen 2 guys loading up the beagles and the pit bull. I had to go talk to them Mark the owner of the pit said this is his secound pit that he traind on small game squirrel,rabbit,****. He said the dog knows when they are hunting what and if he dont tree it he will catch it and shake it to death.And rabbits he will run a circle to be shot. He said what other dog in the world is as GAME as a pit. And owning them it got me thinking i cant count over the last couple years how many wild creatures my dogs have out run only to use them as chew toys. So what do you dog hunters think is this guy crazy? Am i crazy for thinking about getting my 40# female that can out run my sister in-laws grayhound ,And when i say squirrle she will jump 5 foot in the tree. Can a pit make a all around hunting dog ??????


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Does that Pit Bull tongue (or bark) on rabbit track? (Just curious). I knew a guy that used a german shepard mix on rabbits, but in reality it was too fast for cottontails. A more medium to medium fast dog keeps the rabbit circling. I would think you can train just about any dog with a decent nose to hunt.


----------



## kchill101 (Oct 9, 2009)

In the heat of the moment all i heard was the beagles. And i can see your point about being to fast. My dog has ran down squirrels only to run over them.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Pits look similar to a cur dog i dont know how much different the breeds are. Sorry just thinking out loud


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

They do use pits or a similar breed on hogs so I guess if you got one out of that stock that is bred to trail ou could use then for about anything. 

The thing about pits and anything out side of the coonhound and other treeing breeds (ie curs and fiest) is that if they do tree its going to be by sight and they are going to stay at the tree everytime. The treeing breeds are bred to tree and stay treed. 

Sorry about not calling you back last night, I didnt get your voicemail til the Michigan game started. Didnt realize they were the late game til after I said I was going hunting.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

I have also heard curs are silent on track


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

Not all curs are silent on track.

How bout that MI game shawn!!

If it weren't for all the turnovers I believe they stood a chance.


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

Yea I guess thats what you get with young players Joe. 70% freshman and sophmores.

And Joey is right not ll of them are silent. Some open like hounds.


----------

